# Twitching during sleep?



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My Rocket loves to sleep in my lap when I'm in the recliner or sprawled on top of me when I'm on the couch. I've noticed he frequently twitches in his sleep: limbs, body, even tail. Is this normal in a cat? This would be abnormal in a human, and result in sleep cycle disruption. I haven't been able to observe my other cat, Mellie, up close during sleep, so I can't compare.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## bklynmm (Dec 7, 2004)

I think she is dreaming. My cat does that all the time, even call out occasionally.


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah they dream and twitch doing it. My cat twitches all over, moves her tongue out a little and even opens her eyes, not all the way, but it's funny.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

It's pretty normal, my Elly is a twitcher.


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

Kitty dreams!!!!!!!!!!!!! My kittie's little paws move and her whiskers twitch its so cute.


----------



## catwithnoname (Oct 3, 2004)

Dreams.

My older kitten's back has been twitching while he's awake. It's a bit unnerving to see. The first time I saw was when he got the rabies vaccine. The vet said it was normal. That was 2 months ago.


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

catwithnoname said:


> Dreams.
> 
> My older kitten's back has been twitching while he's awake. It's a bit unnerving to see. The first time I saw was when he got the rabies vaccine. The vet said it was normal. That was 2 months ago.


hmmm :? Thats strange, maybe you should take him in again. Does his back twitch all the time or just sometimes? Does he scratch after he twitches? 

But if I think about it, my older cat used to twitch his back quite a bit, so maybe it is just an itch or something.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

Misery,

My cat does that too, with his eyes open. It kinda creeps me out, cause sometime i think he'd dead!!! :?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

thanks to all who gave feedback about their kitties' sleep habits!!

Tim


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

lol ya, it's just dreaming, Nya not only twitches, but makes cute little cries, which makes me think she's awake, but she's definatlley not  Dogs do it to...and actually, many people move around in their sleep when they dream too, it's not enough movement to actually wake you up, so you don't know you're doing it!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

vanillasugar said:


> lol ya, it's just dreaming, Nya not only twitches, but makes cute little cries, which makes me think she's awake, but she's definatlley not  Dogs do it to...and actually, many people move around in their sleep when they dream too, it's not enough movement to actually wake you up, so you don't know you're doing it!


Ha except my mom! She walks in her sleep and talks! She's actually fell out of bed twice and injured herself bad. She broke her rib a while back. Finally had to put a rail up and then a net so if she tried to stand the net would wake her. LOL


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

One of mine gets so relaxed when he's sleeping that he'll actually "sigh" very audibly. He really does it after dreaming- twitching, feet wiggling and other things described above.

He'll spend about 3-5 minutes being quite still then the dream state seems to come back. Every once in a while he'll get in 2-3 good "sighs" per 3 - 4 hour nap.

I often wonder if they dream of running through a field, chasing a toy, or what...it'd be neat to know what the boys are dreaming. :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

actually, a human moving around during dream sleep is most definitely abnormal. normally the skeletal muscles are paralyzed during REM sleep; only the eyeballs move. limb movement of any other kind during other stages of sleep for any length of time, other than repositioning in bed, is also abnormal, and causes a disrupted sleep cycle and loss of restorative sleep. you don't have to be awakened to have your sleep disturbed. these are definitely diagnosable illness and can wreak havoc on a person's life. they are certainly not to be made light of. I speak from personal experience.

Tim


----------

